# 12 Rifle Gun Cabinet



## Amanda (Dec 3, 2009)

I am intently searching for a woodworking plan to build a 12 rifle gun cabinet (or larger) but I am having no luck! I found one of Amish design for 14 guns but it was fully constructed, and I want to do the woodworking. I can only find cabinet plans that are about half the size I want. I am also fine with most kinds of wood for this project. I hope there is someone who can direct me to an awesome 12 rifle gun cabinet plan!
Thanks!
-Amanda


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I,m not sure if this is what you are looking for . 
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/5798400/free-gun-cabinet-plans


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Amanda

Go to my projects and look at my gun cabinets. The first cabinet shown is a 16 gun cabinet. If you want a set of plans I would be happy to make up some sketches and a cutting list for you. Let me know. There is a 16 gun corner cabinet on the second page but it is quit a bit more difficult and you would need a shaper for the raised plans.

God Bless
tom


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

Remind me not to break into your house.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tom's other nickname is ND2BURGLARS, so watch out.


----------

